# Hab nen Weiher, was nun?



## Zipp (16. April 2005)

Bei uns im Dorf wohnt ein alter Mann, der sich nicht mehr um seinen Weiher kümmern kann. Ich und ein Freund haben ihn mal gefragt ob er ihn verpachten will, und er meinte, wir könnten ihn einfach so nehmen, er sei froh, wenn sich jemand drum kümmere, weil er es ja nicht mehr kann. Kurzum, völlig unerwartet hatten wir auf einmal nen Weiher.
Jetzt wissen wir aber nicht so recht, was wir damit machen sollen, das ding ist 15mx25m und wir wollen es abloassen, und auf 1,8m ausbaggern.
Unser Hauptproblem ist allerdings der Besatz, wir wissen nicht, was für ein Besatz hier Sinnvoll/Nötig ist. 
Es sind wohl noch ein paar ziemlich alte Karpfen drin, aber ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass er leer ist, genaueres wissen wir ja dann wenn wir ihn Ablassen.
Wir hätten gerne einen schönen Besatz, durchmischt aber eben sinnvoll, und so, dass sich die Fische vielleicht auch mal vermehren können. Bitte helft mir, und sagt mir, welche Fische in welcher Größe, und wieviele davon wir setzen sollen, und was wir noch an einem Weiher tun sollen, wir waren bis jetzt eben nur gelegenheitsangler, und plötzlich haben wir nen Weiher, und kennen uns doch garnich soooo gut aus.
Im Vorraus schonmal danke,
Zipp


----------



## Lechfischer (16. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Möchtest du dann darin angeln?375 Quadratmeter ist ein bissl klein zum angeln,oder?


----------



## merziger (16. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

hi
ist ja schön wen er ihn euch so gibt aber überlegt euch mal volgendes ihr macht in jetzt alles schön in ordnung baggert ihn aus  besetzt ihn mit fischen und alles läuft gut und dann passt dem mann etwas nicht und er verbietet euch dort zu angeln oder er stirbt plötzlich kann ja alles vorkommen dann habt ihr ein problem ihr habt nichts in der hand.
also ich denk ein pachtvertrag hätte sin .
ich denk es wird woll auch noch der ein oder andere fisch drin sein rotaugen bestimmt vögel bringen schließlich auch laich mit .
und zum besatz kann ich euch net viel sagen.
dann mal noch viel spass damit un petri heil


----------



## Zipp (16. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Also wenn ich mir das ding so ankucke, kann man darin auf jeden Fall angeln, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich das dort erst in 2 Jahren oder so lohnt, muss eben en neuer Fischbestand rein.
Dass der uns den Weiher wieder abnimmt wird auf keinen Fall passieren, und sollte er, Gott bewahre, Sterben, erbt das ding wohl seine Tochter, die kenn ich auch, und die wird ihn uns auch weiterhin überlassen.


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (16. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Man muss auch mal an das gute im Menschen glauben. Wir haben auch keinen schriftlichen Pachtvertrag, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass unser Verpächter uns den Teich niemals nehmen würde!
Ist der Teich denn so verschlammt, dass ihr ihn ausbaggern müsst?
Ansonsten ist es doch auch interessant einen Neubesatz auf Grundlage des alten Besatzes einzubringen. Ich würde dies bevorzugen, wenn ihr den Teich naturnah bewirtschaften wollt und nur hin und wieder mal angeln wollt.

Wie tief ist euer Teich denn?, habt ihr einen Zulauf?

Als Besatz für eine naturnahe Bewirtschaftung bieten sich Schuppenkapfen, Schleien, Rotaugen, je nach Wasserbeschaffenheit ein paar Zander oder alternativ einzelne Hechte an. Besonders zu empfehlen als Besatzfische sind Schuppenkarpfen aus Teichen, in denen sich diese natürlich vermehren. Karpfen aus Zuchtanstalten vermehren sich meistens nicht. 
Schleien vermehren sich meistens gut, sofern genügend Wasserpflanzen im Teich sind und nicht zuviele Karpfen.
Rotaugen als Futterfische vermehren sich problemlos. Auch Hechte vermehren sich meistens ohne Probleme. Wichtig sind hier viele "Unterstände", so dass die Hechte ihr Revier abgrenzen können. Deswegen ist es wichtig, nicht alle Bäume, Äste, die ins Wasser hineinragen zu entfernen. Auch Schilfbänke oder Unterwasserpflanzen bieten den Hechten Unterstände. Zander vermehren sich nur in Gewässern mit guten Lebensbedingungen, eher unwahrscheinlich in einem kleinen Teich.


----------



## Zipp (16. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Im Moment ist der Weiher nur ca 80cm tief, und einer von uns hat sowieso nen bagger, also wir mieten uns nich extra einen, sondern der ist schon da.
Hechte wollen wir keine holen, ich denk dafür isser zu klein. Forellen sollen auch rein, damit wir was zum grillen haben, ab und zu.
Aber wieviel von was soll denn da rein?


----------



## Timmie (16. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Mit Forellen wirst Du da keinen Spass haben! Oder Du installierst eine Belüftungseinheit.


----------



## Zipp (17. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

?Das versteh ich net?


----------



## Timmie (17. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Bei 15x25m und ner Tiefe von 0,80 oder auch nach dem Ausbaggern von 1,8m wird es im Sommer für Forellen nicht ausreichend Sauerstoff geben, da sich das Wasser zu stark erwärmt. Von Nöten wäre hier ein Zufluß oder eine Belüftungsanlage.


----------



## Knobbes (17. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Willst du Raubfische oder Friedfische drin haben oder beides, beschreib mal bitte was dich interesseirt.
Gruss knobbes


----------



## Zipp (18. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Hätte schon gerne beides drinne.


----------



## Lenzibald (18. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Servus. Ich habe selber nen Teich ca 25 mal 90 meter ist auch nur ca 80-100cm tief. Habe überhaupt keine Probleme damit. jetzt schon den 2ten Winter zugefroren und kein einziger Fisch ist draufgegangen. Wichtig ist wir warm wird er im Sommer und wieviel Wasserzufluß du hast. Ich nehm ein einfaches Thermometer für innen und außen wo ein Fühler mit Kabel drann ist. Wasser im Sommer maximal 22Grad bei mir wärmer wirds nicht.


----------



## Knobbes (18. April 2005)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

@Zipp,
schau mal unter Suche bei eigenen weiher durch, da waren schon ähnlich grosse Seen drin, wo dikutiert wurde.

Mein Tipp auf jedenfall, entscheide dich, entweder Hecht oder Zander, aber nie beide zusammen rein,
Dann würde ich ein paar Grosse Laichfische kaufen, die dann auch ablaichen,und sich natürlich vermehren, z.B. Zander karpfen Schleien, Weissfische.
Dann hast du z. B. in ein paar Jahren ein Super Besatz .
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## kevin333213 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Barschen?|kopfkrat
Ich bin im Moment selber dabei mit paar Freunden einen Teich zu pachten.
Ausgebaggert wurde er schon. Allerding kann ich keine genauen Angaben zur Größe machen, ich muß ihn mir erstmal genauer ansehen.
Ich schätze der Durchmesser dürfte min. 20m sein und er ist ziemlich kreisrund, ca.1,5m tief und von einigen Weiden umgeben.
Im Moment kein Besatz drin. Wir dachten an alle möglichen Weißfische (außer Bleien), Barsche und 2-3 Hechte (Ist das genug o zuviel?).
Morgen werd ich ihn mal näher ansehen, vielleicht auch gleich paar Bilder machen.

Habt ihr Infos, Links was man alles beim Besatz beachten sollte.
Menge, Größe, Jahreszeit, Arten etc. .....
Welche Vorraussetzungen braucht man für Forellen, also max. Temp im Sommer, Zulaufmenge etc.

Danke Euch #h


----------



## Timmie (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Besetz Rotfern + Rotaugen, 2 Hechte und nen Pärchen Barsche wenn Du willst (erfordert allerdings, bei der kleinen Wasserfläche, ne jährliche Bestandskontrolle mit Regulierung.
Forellen lass weg, 1,5 m Tiefe reicht nicht aus, die kommen nicht durch den Sommer.
Desweiteren würde ich 5 Karpfen einsetzen damit der Boden "aufgelockert" wird und die absinkende Biomasse sich schneller zersetzt und Du ein Wassertrübung erreichst; das ist hilfreich gegen Kormorane und Graureiher.
Die Weiden solltest Du nicht zu hoch werden lassen damit der Wind den Teich gut erreichen kann und somit Sauerstoff einbringt und die Wassertrübung unterstützt. Desweiteren solltest Du in einer Ecke des Teiches Struktur schaffen. Bringe zum Beispiel Totholz ein. Bei der Wasserfläche allerdings vielleicht nicht gleich nen ganzen Baum |rolleyes 
Ansonsten würde ich persönlich noch ein paar Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge + Teichmuscheln, Astacus Astacus und ne Seerose einbringen. Allerdings alles nur in einem überschaubaren Rahmen, da die m³ Zahl ja nicht die höchste ist.

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Barsche würde ich vielleicht sein lassen denke ich ....
denke die Gefahr das die Verbutten ist bestimmt nich so klein in sonem kleinen Teich |kopfkrat #c
würde erstmal damit anfangen einen Weißfischbesatz anzulegen ...
was sich für so einen kleinen Teich anbietet sind bestimmt Moderlieschen, Rotaugen, Karauschen und Schleien .... auch ein paar Karpfen
aber warte mal ab was bei ablassen evtl. so rauskommt - denke da kann man bestimmt auch ein paar schwergewichtige Überraschungen erleben !
kannst ja bei der Aktion mal ein paar Bilder machen ....
sind bestimmt Interessant ! |bla:
später würd ich dann auch 1-2 Hechte einsetzen


----------



## pohlk (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Mach auf jedenfall ein paar Bilder und berichte dann, interessiert mich brennend.

Und zum Besatz: Alles schon gesagt, Weißfisch Ok, Hechte Ok, Barsche nein weil sie verbutten.


----------



## kevin333213 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Hi

 Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
 Also Ablassen ist sicher erstmal nicht nötig, da dort definitiv nix drin sein kann.maximal paar Minifische, die diese Jahr aus dem oberen Teich über den Graben oder Wasservögel eingeschleppt wurden, denn er war bis vor kurzem trocken und wurde erst ausgebaggert.
 Dass die Barsche nicht groß werden in solchen Teichen ist mir klar, aber vielleicht sind sie für nen gesunden Weißfischbestand günstig oder vertilgen sie zuviel kleine Fisch?
Bei Muscheln hab ich immer bissel Angst, dass sie Überhand nehmen.
Welche Arten sind geeignet. Teichmuschel wurde ja erwähnt.

Ich werd heute noch ne Besichtigung machen und auch paar Bilder schießen.
Melde mich wieder.


----------



## HD4ever (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

jo, das *könnte *nähmlich genau das Problem sein ! 
die großen Barsche spielen eine nicht gerade unwichtige Rolle beim dezimieren der Klein-Barschtrupps ....
fehlen diese läufts du Gefahr Unmengen lütter Barsche im teich zu haben wenn die erstmal gelaicht haben .....
also besser drauf verzichten denke ich ........


----------



## kevin333213 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Hmm stimmt Barsche sind ja Kannibalen |rolleyes

Also ich hab mir den Teich grad mal angesehen. Sind doch weniger Bäume ringsrum wie ich dachte. Also ich denke an einigen Ecke müssen wir auch noch paar Sträucher pflanzen damit das ganze bissel gemütlicher wird und etwas Schatten schadet sicher nicht.Vor allem die Südseite ist sehr frei.
Ich hab euch mal 4 Bilder angehangen. Sieht alles sehr winterlich aus, Eis ist auch drauf gewesen. Bäume wurden erst zurückgeschnitten.

Allerdings hab ich mich scheinbar sehr in der Größe getäuscht.
Ich schätze mal es sind mindestens 40x30m ...eher größer. 
Die Tiefe ist noch bissel ein Rätsel, aber die Leute die beim Ausbaggern zugesehen haben meinen in der Mitte sind min. 1,5m.
Früher war alles voll mit Schilfrohr, davon hat sicher auch nix überlebt.

Nun wäre noch eine Frage, in welcher Größe man die Weißfische einsetzt.
Denke mal von jeder Größe welche ist schon mal besser, aber wieviele und woher beziehen? Und zu welchem Zeitpunkt (Wassertemperatur?)|kopfkrat

Da fällt mir noch ne Frage ein: Wie vertragen sich Zierfisch (Goldfische oder Kois) mit "Wildfischen", sicherlich entstehen Bastarde oder?
Was ist mit Exoten wie Aalen o. Stören in solchen Teichen?


----------



## wörni (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*



			
				kevin333213 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir noch ne Frage ein: Wie vertragen sich Zierfisch (Goldfische oder Kois) mit "Wildfischen", sicherlich entstehen Bastarde oder?
> Was ist mit Exoten wie Aalen o. Stören in solchen Teichen?



Kois finde ich persönlich ja auch geil, habe aber letztens irgendwo gelesen, dass Kois eine gefährliche Viruserkrankung auf Karpfen übertragen können.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Wenn kois, dann von renomierten züchtern. nicht so ein murks vom zoohändler oder aus dem baumarkt. da hast du die pest am hals,- eigene erfahrung!! die kleinen kosten im frühling 2 -4 euro, fehlfarben 1 euro.
hatte auch schon einen bunten mix aus wild und zuchtfischen im teich, kein problem! und kreuzungen sind auch ganz lustige rausgekommen.

wenn das eis trägt, besorg dir ein echolot. dann kannst du tiefe und bodenhärte ermitteln und dir eine gewässerkarte malen.
gruß robert#h


----------



## Angler77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

*KEINE HECHTE ALS NEU BESATZ ! ! !  #q *

*Hechte werden schnell in solchen kleinen Seen zur Plage ! ! ! *
*Sie kommen noch früh genung in dein Teich mit den Enten .... |krach:  *

*Ich würde dann doch lieber Karpfen und Schleine nehmen auch Rotfedern und Rotaugen müssen net unbedingt rein ! ! ! *
*Wähle lieber ein paar Edelfische :k   *

*Ich hoffe das mal schöne Fotos kommen wenn du den Besatz besorgst und einsetzt  *

*Bis denne *

*Fabi :g *


----------



## Motorola (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Nunja nach den Bilder sieht der Weiher aber nicht 1200 m² groß aus  . Ich schätze ihn auf 500 m² so wie meinen großen Weiher!


----------



## kevin333213 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

also bei ner fast kreisrunden form mit radius von 17,5m sind dass schon 950m². laßt euch von den bildern nicht täuschen, es gibt keinen vergleichsgegenstand auf den bildern.ich werd bei gegelegenheit nochmal genau messen.

wo soll ich nen echolot her bekommen?? im moment ist das eis noch nicht fest genug.geht das echolot durchs eis oder muß man bohren?
hab noch nie so etwas benutzt. nen bekannter müßte eins haben, der fährt jedes jahr nach norwegen....

also hechte sind schon was feines, dann lieber paar maßnahmen gegen rasche vermehrung unternehmen.aber erstmal muß der weißfischbestand "funktionieren"....
Gedanken mach ich mir auch über den zulauf, viel scheint da nicht zu kommen.und ob der dorfgraben schon völlig frei von abwässern ist, bleibt auch noch zu prüfen.naja das mit den zierfischen ist auch erstmal ne idee für später. gibt erstmal genug andere dinge...

mit welchen methoden haltet ihr euch graureiher vom leib?? die sind bei uns in letzter zeit oft unterwegs und machen auch vor 4m² teichen nicht halt :r


----------



## Angler77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Nochmal: HECHTE KOMMEN SCHENLL VON ALLEIN ! !


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

den geber des echolotes befestigst du mittels saugnapf in einem eckigem eimer, mit wasser füllen und über das eis ziehen. sollte gehen, strahlt ja auch durch einlagige bootsrümpfe.
gruß robert#h


----------



## Torsten Rühl (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Nun ich seh das so mit dem Teich.
Fische die dort drin sind haben bestimmt keine grossen Ausmaße. Vielleicht 4,5 Karpfen die bis zu 20 Pfund sind.Rotaugen usw. sind bestimmt verbuttet.
Einen neuen Besatz kanst du im Frühjahr machen doch würde ich den Teich nicht ablassen. Besetze einen Mischbesatz mit Brassen,Rotaugen,Rotfedern und Karpfen bzw. Schleien. Wenn ihr Geld übrig habt können auch ein paar Aale rein. Doch vergeßt das mit den Forellen. Im Sommer darf das Wasser nicht über 22 Grad gehen sonst stirbt die Forelle.


----------



## Aitor (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

ich kann mich auch zum kreis der erlauchten glücksschweine zählen, die einen weiher mehr oder weniger ihr eigen nennen. Um genau zu sein, es handelt sich um die gleiche Situation wie bei Zipp. Der Weiher ist ca. 150m lang und max. 40m breit. Max. Tiefe ca. 2m, aber nur an einer Stelle. Der meiste Teil des Weihers ist leider auch nur knapp nen Meter tief. Der Fischbestand setzte sich zu anfangs aus Karpfen, Schleien, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brachsen und Zandern zusammen. Im lauf der letzten Jahre wurde der Bestand um einige Arten erweitert, ohne das sich unangenehme Nebenwirkungen zeigten. Es wurden Döbel, Barsche und Bitterlinge eingesetzt. Ich habe mir auch überlegt den Weiher wegen seiner geringen Tiefe auszubaggern, bin aber davon abgekommen, als mir ein Freund eine Schlammpumpe zur verfügung gestellt hat. Ab Mai werde ich versuchen damit den einen oder anderen Bereich einigermaßen zu vertiefen. Den Schlamm würde uns ein benachbarter Bauer abnehmen.
@ Zipp Ich würde dir einen Grundbesatz mit Schleien, Karpfen und vielleicht auch Aalen empfehlen. Ggf kannst du auch noch Giebel, Schlammpeitzger und Bitterlinge einsetzen, allerdings musst du wenn du Bitterlinge hast auch Teichmuscheln besorgen, damit sich die Tierchen fortpflanzen können. Von Salmoniden rate ich dir dringend ab, die würden in so einem Weiher nur vor sich hinvegetieren und letztlich eingehen. Wie bereits öfters vorhin gesagt, entweder du besetzt Zander ODER Hechte, beides endet meist mit dem Aussterben der einen Art. Barsche hingegen kannst du immer besetzen. Ob sie sich bei dir im Weiher wohl fühlen hängt von der Wasserqualität ab. Also in meinem schlammigen Weiher wachsen sie überraschenderweise recht gut ab, vermutlich wegen den Massen an Weißfischen.


----------



## kevin333213 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

150x40 (0,6ha) ist schon ganz ordentlich, da können bei uns manche DAV gewässer nicht mithalten *gg*


----------



## Angler77 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Dav ??? 

Deutsche-achivirten-vereinsgewässer


----------



## Aitor (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Naja also so groß find ich den Teich jetzt eigentlich nicht...zumal relativ viel kraut drinnen ist und dadurch die beangelbaren Stellen an einer Hand abzählbar sind.


----------



## Timmie (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> den geber des echolotes befestigst du mittels saugnapf in einem eckigem eimer, mit wasser füllen und über das eis ziehen. sollte gehen, strahlt ja auch durch einlagige bootsrümpfe.
> gruß robert#h



@ Vibra,

hast Du das selbst schon mal ausprobiert?
Habe ich noch nie gehört; wäre aber ne prima Idee! Hast Du oder jemand anderes Erfahrung damit gemacht?? Welche Anfordrung müssen hierbei an das E-Lot gestellt werden? Reicht ein Lot der unteren Preiskategorie? Wir haben einen Shop in der Nähe, bei dem man Lote leihen kann. Das würde ich schon mal gerne ausprobieren bei mir...


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Ich meine den tip mal in einer angelzeitung gelesen zu haben. war ein bericht über eisangeln.. auch werden echolotgeber innen am bootsrumpf einlaminiert und strahlen durch.
außerdem ist eis ja auch nur wasser, vielleicht mal einen thread zum thema aufmachen?! ich kann das leider nicht vor ort ausprobieren, denn unsere gewässer frieren nie richtig zu:g 
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Emler (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Hallo Petris,


Ich habe das Problem das ich ende des Monats einen Weiher/Teich von einem Landwirt zur  Pflege und Hobby für mich. Der Weiher/Teich hat ca. 20m Durchmesser und  2,5m Tiefe aber auch ca 1,00 Schlamm. Laut des Landwirts hat der letzte  Pächter die letzten 5-6 Jahre nix mehr gemacht (man sieht das auch) es  seien noch ein Paar Bachforellen drin soweit er weis was sonst noch drin  ist weis er nicht genau. 

Wie würdet Ihr vorgehen??

Habe mir denn Teich dann mal so vorgestelt das man auch mal Angeln kann  mit längerem Ansitz nicht wie in einem Forellenpuff haken rein und  Biss.So eine gute mischung von allem halt. Wie würdet Ihr Bestzen??

Danke im Vorraus für die Tipps


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Ich würde dir empfehlen den Teich erst mal Abzufischen !
Ihn über Winter trocknen und ausfrieren lassen!
Ist anschließend im Frühjahr noch zu viel Schlamm (mehr als 20cm) im Teich evtl. entlanden!

Dann erst nach den Gegebenheiten an den Besatz Denken (Salmoniden oder Cypriniden Teich)!


----------



## Knobbes (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Hat der Teich einen gutne Zulauf?
Ich würde ihn auch über Winter ausfrieren lassen, und eventuell etwas oder ganz ausbaggern.
Wasser dann ab Ende Februar wieder anstauen.


----------



## Emler (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Zulauf ist gut aus 2 100er KG rohren kommt halb gefüllt wasser laut dem Landwirt auch im Sommer


----------



## Weiher-Neuling (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Ich hab jetzt auch nen Weiher bzw nen Zuchtweiher und nen Größeren der vom kleineren den Zulauf hat. Ist noch jemand in diesem Thema aktiv? 

Bevor ich ne ellenlange Story schreibe =D ^^



Liebe Grüße


----------



## rippi (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Mach doch einfach einen neuen Thread speziell zu deinen Weiher auf?


----------



## Weiher-Neuling (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

Dank Dir.

Bin aus anderen Foren gewohnt immer im gleichen Thread mit gleichem Thema zu schreiben. Da gab es als Mecker


----------



## LAC (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

@ Emler

Hallo, ich würde dir vorschlagen etwas fachliteratur zu kaufen bzw. in der stadtbücherei leihen und diese studieren - dann kannst du feststellen, ob dein weiher die optimale lage hat bzw. im jetzigen zustand geeignet ist für fische bzw.besatz oder nur für frösche. Da sind vorschläge und was du alles berücksichtigen muss, damit du einen schönen teich bekommst - zum teil bebildert, aber auch wie man z.b. eine ein meter dicke schlammschicht entfernen kann. Das geht nicht mehr mit ein eimerchen und Förmchen - du kannst ihn auch einfach als biotop ansehen und nichts machen - auch für dieses gewässer findest du heimische fischarten, die das lieben - jedoch keine forellen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hab nen Weiher, was nun?*

lese dich hier mal durch :

http://www.teichwirtschaftsforum.de/


----------

